# Justin Rose - Equipment change



## Jacko_G (Oct 1, 2018)

First heard/read this rumour a few weeks back, its one that now seems to be gathering a bit of momentum and I've now heard it from a couple of different sources. One of which is pretty respectable.

Rose will be moving to Honma Golf. His relationship with Mark King being a big factor in this decision. 

Interesting if true but they do make top quality products.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 1, 2018)

Big blow to taylormade if true 

Loosing someone as high profile as Justin


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 1, 2018)

I wish he would stay where he is. He has got where he has using TM, it clearly works for him. We've seen this too many times, golfers changes equipment, golfers game goes off.


----------



## mhwgc (Oct 1, 2018)

Interesting, I heard that he'd been testing Titleist gear earlier this year but why would he change, probably just the $$$$ but you'd think the $10m would cover that!


----------



## User 99 (Oct 1, 2018)

Moving to another top brand I can get to a degree, moving to a relatively unknown brand is two things to me, total greed and a very dangerous move for your golf game.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Oct 1, 2018)

I know it ruins the debate, but perhaps Rose as the person who knows his game most has tried the latest tech from Honma and Titleist to make sure what's best suited to him. Presumably he's changed clubs throughout his career as Taylormade launched them so it's not like he's not changed regularly.

On a side point I'd never heard of Honma so from a marketing point the link works as I'm off to check what they make!


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 1, 2018)

RandG said:



			Moving to another top brand I can get to a degree, moving to a relatively unknown brand is two things to me, total greed and a very dangerous move for your golf game.
		
Click to expand...

Honma are huge in Asia and very well respected.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 1, 2018)

RandG said:



			Moving to another top brand I can get to a degree, moving to a relatively unknown brand is two things to me, total greed and a very dangerous move for your golf game.
		
Click to expand...

Probably sell way more clubs than Taylormade in Japan I would suspect.

I don't think a ball striker of Justin Rose's quality will have many problems adapting to new equipment.


----------



## turkish (Oct 1, 2018)

RandG said:



			Moving to another top brand I can get to a degree, moving to a relatively unknown brand is two things to me, total greed and a very dangerous move for your golf game.
		
Click to expand...

But you donâ€™t know itâ€™s greed thatâ€™s a pretty loaded assumption based on what? That all players earn a packet from endorsement so thatâ€™s what this must be?

What if heâ€™s tried their gear, loves it and thinks it will take him to the next level.... and what the heck he doesnâ€™t need to money as heâ€™s just earned $10m?


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 1, 2018)

Honma is certainly a 'well respected' brand in Asia - and makes some seriously expensive sets (aka $75k!)

Signing JR up would certainly be a major coup for Mark King! Can't say I'm impressed with much about that guy - apart from his fantastic ability to sell!


----------



## User 99 (Oct 1, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Honma are huge in Asia and very well respected.
		
Click to expand...

I had to google it after reading this topic.


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 1, 2018)

RandG said:



			Moving to another top brand I can get to a degree, moving to a relatively unknown brand is two things to me, total greed and a very dangerous move for your golf game.
		
Click to expand...

Honma are not exactly an unknown brand they make the clubs for several other manufacturers and just stamp the brand name on them. When Nike got in to golf equipment the forged blades used by the likes of Tiger Woods (I believe from the rumours) actually made by Honma. Same thing for Callaway who did not have a forged blade in their line up.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 1, 2018)

Will it make that much difference to him?

Unlikely to be playing irons from their existing range and more likely to be have blades forged for him to his existing specs. This is what TM have done for Tiger and others.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 1, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			Honma are not exactly an unknown brand they make the clubs for several other manufacturers and just stamp the brand name on them. When Nike got in to golf equipment the forged blades used by the likes of Tiger Woods (I believe from the rumours) actually made by Honma. Same thing for Callaway who did not have a forged blade in their line up.
		
Click to expand...

Was that not Miura?


----------



## User 99 (Oct 1, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			Honma are not exactly an unknown brand .
		
Click to expand...

Prior to this topic they were unknown to me.


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 1, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Was that not Miura?
		
Click to expand...

Yes you are right I got the two mixed up.

The pictures I have seen of  Honma clubs in the past leaves me not to have any doubt that the blades (which I am pretty sure Rose plays) are quality clubs.  The prices would suggest that is the case.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 1, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Was that not Miura?
		
Click to expand...

Certainly my understanding was that Tiger's MP29/MP15s were forged by Miura.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 1, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			Yes you are right I got the two mixed up.

The pictures I have seen of  Honma clubs in the past leaves me not to have any doubt that the blades (which I am pretty sure Rose plays) are quality clubs.  The prices would suggest that is the case.
		
Click to expand...

Price bears little resemblance to quality in Japan!

There's a story about a Scotch Whisky compny that wanted to increase market share in Japan, so reduced the price. Market share dropped! And was only restored when it increased its price!


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 1, 2018)

Honma are a quality brand. They also can make PXG look a bit cheap.

Mark King is a knob though. Through and through.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 1, 2018)

Justin is not stupid !
He will do whatâ€™s best for him.
Maybe he got where he is despite not liking TM clubs but was tied to a contract.
I am sure he has given it much thought as most professionals who donâ€™t need money to play certain clubs.


----------



## Grant85 (Oct 2, 2018)

Interesting. Obviously when you win the Fed Ex Cup and have been world number 1, your stock rises and manufacturers will pay that little bit more to get their clubs in your bag, so maybe not a big surprise that Justin is cashing in on this now.

I remember hearing Tommy Fleetwood say earlier in the year that he specifically didn't want a 13 or 14 club deal, but just wanted to use whatever equipment suited him. He was still using old Nike irons that are no longer manufactured any more. 

I would guess he has a big decision to make this winter as not only will he probably need new irons, but signing a 13 or 14 club deal will suddenly be a lot more lucrative than it would have been at this time last year.


----------



## apj0524 (Oct 2, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Honma are huge in Asia and very well respected.
		
Click to expand...

Might be huge in Asia but if they cant at least spell Coventry correctly on their web site, I think this is not going end well if true


----------



## Wilf (Oct 2, 2018)

Maybe he is looking at going to no specific contract as seems to be becoming the trend nowadays and the 10 million has helped so he doesn't need the equipment deal as much.


----------



## IanM (Oct 2, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Mark King is a knob though. Through and through.
		
Click to expand...

..he was pretty mean bass player with Level 42 back in the day!

...well, before now, I'd never heard of the brand, so see the power of decent marketing! Hence Rose's (assumed) fee


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 2, 2018)

apj0524 said:



			Might be huge in Asia but if they cant at least spell Coventry correctly on their web site, I think this is not going end well if true
		
Click to expand...

What the hell has the spelling of Coventry got to do with it ?

Certainly will have no bearing on whether Honma could provide Rose with clubs to suit his game.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 2, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Interesting. Obviously when you win the Fed Ex Cup and have been world number 1, your stock rises and manufacturers will pay that little bit more to get their clubs in your bag, so maybe not a big surprise that Justin is cashing in on this now.

I remember hearing Tommy Fleetwood say earlier in the year that he specifically didn't want a 13 or 14 club deal, but just wanted to use whatever equipment suited him. He was still using old Nike irons that are no longer manufactured any more.

I would guess he has a big decision to make this winter as not only will he probably need new irons, but signing a 13 or 14 club deal will suddenly be a lot more lucrative than it would have been at this time last year.
		
Click to expand...

Without underplaying Rose and his marketing ability I'm also not sure he'll shift that many clubs for TM. 

Tiger, Rory and DJ are quite clearly the "big guns" in that stable then you have guys like Jason Day and Jon Rahm who will in all probability shift as many if not more clubs than Rose will. Of course I have no marketing information or stats to back this claim up, its just a gut feeling that I have. 

Rose is smart and can probably bring Honma into the limelight like PXG have done in recent years. 

I will reiterate that this is only "rumour" at present.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 2, 2018)

Good clubs, very good wedges. Bit pricey over here, but maybe they're looking to take on PXG. Have got an old Honma wedge in the garage, picked it up on one of my trips to Japan, I really like them, but they're not in the right price bracket for me.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 2, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Interesting. Obviously when you win the Fed Ex Cup and have been world number 1, your stock rises and manufacturers will pay that little bit more to get their clubs in your bag, so maybe not a big surprise that Justin is cashing in on this now.

*I remember hearing Tommy Fleetwood say earlier in the year that he specifically didn't want a 13 or 14 club deal, but just wanted to use whatever equipment suited him. He was still using old Nike irons that are no longer manufactured any more.*

I would guess he has a big decision to make this winter as not only will he probably need new irons, but signing a 13 or 14 club deal will suddenly be a lot more lucrative than it would have been at this time last year.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he still hits a vapor fly 3 wood as well I think. It does seem that more of the recent opens have been won by golfers who aren't tied to one particular brand. 

I know nothing about Honma. Is there a single other PGA or European golfer using their gear at the moment??


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			...I know nothing about Honma. Is there a single other PGA or European golfer using their gear at the moment??
		
Click to expand...

A few on Ladies Tours and a few on Japan tour.

http://www.honmagolf.co.jp/en/team_honma/


----------



## Big_G (Oct 2, 2018)

Saw a nice set of Honma clubs earlier in the year in the pro-shop at Carya in Turkey, just 59,569 Euros!!! 

I think that was just the irons, wouldn't have to sell too many of them to cover any sponsorship


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 2, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Without underplaying Rose and his marketing ability I'm also not sure he'll shift that many clubs for TM.

Tiger, Rory and DJ are quite clearly the "big guns" in that stable then you have guys like Jason Day and Jon Rahm who will in all probability shift as many if not more clubs than Rose will. Of course I have no marketing information or stats to back this claim up, its just a gut feeling that I have.

Rose is smart and can probably bring Honma into the limelight like PXG have done in recent years.

I will reiterate that this is only "rumour" at present.
		
Click to expand...

According to a marketing "expert" that I spoke to there's only one player  whose endorsement will sell sufficient clubs to justify his fee..

Tiger!

None of the others, including Rory, get close.

But if your management team can get you a good deal then good luck.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 2, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			A few on Ladies Tours and a few on Japan tour.

http://www.honmagolf.co.jp/en/team_honma/

Click to expand...

Well, to go from them to signing Justin Rose would be an enormous coup.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Well, to go from them to signing Justin Rose would be an enormous coup.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, that's probably what Mark King is trying to achieve!

They certainly produce a wide range of clubs, so should be no problem for Rose to 'adjust'.


----------



## Dasit (Oct 2, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			According to a marketing "expert" that I spoke to there's only one player  whose endorsement will sell sufficient clubs to justify his fee..

Tiger!

None of the others, including Rory, get close.

But if your management team can get you a good deal then good luck.
		
Click to expand...

any more info on this? Taylor Made signing rory seemed odd at the time and this makes me wonder why they would pay him all that cash


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 2, 2018)

Dasit said:



			any more info on this? Taylor Made signing rory seemed odd at the time and this makes me wonder why they would pay him all that cash
		
Click to expand...

This guy's opinion was that the equipment manufacturers have, over the years, got themselves sucked into an out of control spiral,  competing with each other for the signatures of the stars.

His view was that there is now a growing realisation that there may well be less expensive methods of increasing brand awareness. 

Certainly when you look at the figures you realise that an awful lot of clubs to cover these deals.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah he still hits a vapor fly 3 wood as well I think. It does seem that more of the recent opens have been won by golfers who aren't tied to one particular brand.

I know nothing about Honma. Is there a single other PGA or European golfer using their gear at the moment??
		
Click to expand...

The majors this year were won by non branded pros were they not?

Koepka  and reed both didnâ€™t have deals. Add to this that I just googled and Francesco is a free agent


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 2, 2018)

I think Koepka wasn't signed to Mizuno when they designed the jpx900 tour irons with him in mind. I think he is a Mixuno  player now though.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 3, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I think Koepka wasn't signed to Mizuno when they designed the jpx900 tour irons with him in mind. I think he is a Mixuno  player now though.
		
Click to expand...

Not according to this: https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/ryder-cup/ryder-cup-blog/brooks-koepka-whats-in-the-bag-158612
Still a mix of Mizuno irons, TaylorMade woods, Nike 3 iron, Titleist wedges.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 3, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			A few on Ladies Tours and a few on Japan tour.

http://www.honmagolf.co.jp/en/team_honma/

Click to expand...

Shan Shan Feng and So Yeon Ryu are fairly well know on the ladies tour. Iwata and Tanihara have made a few appearances on the PGA and European Tour in the last year or so, but that's about it at the moment. Will be quite a coup for Honma if they do pick up Rosey.


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 3, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Honma are a quality brand. They also can make PXG look a bit cheap.

Mark King is a knob though. Through and through.
		
Click to expand...

Never heard of him/the brand. Why is he a massive penis?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 3, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			Shan Shan Feng and So Yeon Ryu are fairly well know on the ladies tour. Iwata and Tanihara have made a few appearances on the PGA and European Tour in the last year or so, but that's about it at the moment. Will be quite a coup for Honma if they do pick up Rosey.
		
Click to expand...

Round of applause for throwing those names out. No idea who they are, they could even be made up, but you wrote them with such authority. Fair play


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 3, 2018)

Marshy77 said:



			Never heard of him/the brand. Why is he a massive penis?
		
Click to expand...

He used to run Taylormade, and has outspoken views on kit manufacturers designing what they want, and that rules preventing them from doing this should be torn up. He wants 600 yard drives, basically, and is very critical of the rule makers.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 3, 2018)

Marshy77 said:



			Never heard of him/the brand. Why is he a massive penis?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.geoffshackelford.com/ho...ill-blaming-golf-for-his-awful-decisions.html

Here's an item that shows a bit more of his 'talents'. https://www.oregonlive.com/playbooks-profits/index.ssf/2014/04/new_adidas_group_north_america.html

Btw. There has been at least 1 'previous' attempt for a small Japanese company to sign up a top golfer(s) in an attempt to increase profits - Ian Woosnam and Jose Maria Olazabel both used Maruman badged (Miura forged?) gear when winning The Masters. Didn't seem to have the desired effect though!


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 3, 2018)

Foxholer said:



https://www.geoffshackelford.com/ho...ill-blaming-golf-for-his-awful-decisions.html

Here's an item that shows a bit more of his 'talents'. https://www.oregonlive.com/playbooks-profits/index.ssf/2014/04/new_adidas_group_north_america.html

Btw. There has been at least 1 'previous' attempt for a small Japanese company to sign up a top golfer(s) in an attempt to increase profits - Ian Woosnam and Jose Maria Olazabel both used Maruman badged (Miura forged?) gear when winning The Masters. Didn't seem to have the desired effect though!
		
Click to expand...


Difference is Honma are far from "SMALL"!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 3, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Round of applause for throwing those names out. No idea who they are, they could even be made up, but you wrote them with such authority. Fair play  

Click to expand...

We do watch a bit of the ladies golf when on, and those two are both well known on the ladies tour. Mrs Wedge is Japanese, so we always keep an eye on Japanese players when they are playing on TV.


----------



## bigslice (Oct 3, 2018)

It is good marketing i think, as luke donald was/is for mizuno. Getting an englishman surely good for the japanese market?


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 3, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Round of applause for throwing those names out. No idea who they are, they could even be made up, but you wrote them with such authority. Fair play  

Click to expand...

Dont google shan shan feng, your screen will break.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 3, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Dont google shan shan feng, your screen will break.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 3, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Difference is Honma are far from "SMALL"!
		
Click to expand...

Maruman weren't either! 

And I believe Honma had a bit of trouble in the mid 2000s.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2018)

It seems a bit of a strange decision for Rose and definitely a blow for TM (though sure they'll be ok!!). I wonder though if players starting to go to more varied manufacturers and perhaps Fleetwood has the right idea by wanting to opt from a full club deal and really pick and choose across the board what works best for him. Not sure where that leaves the big manufacturers wanting to sign the big names to lucrative deals and be the face of their products


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 3, 2018)

The quality of Honmas irons far exceeds Taylor Mades. 

My view is that heâ€™s been no1 in the world and is probably treated as the 5th most important person to the brand (at best) Behind Woods, Rory, DJ and Day.

Itâ€™s also imo the reason why Sergio left TM.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 3, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			The quality of Honmas irons far exceeds Taylor Mades.

My view is that heâ€™s been no1 in the world and is probably treated as the 5th most important person to the brand (at best) Behind Woods, Rory, DJ and Day.

Itâ€™s also imo the reason why Sergio left TM.
		
Click to expand...


They all do it for the wonga, don't kid yourself. 

I'd take a guess that Fleetwood will have quite a few offers on the table after these past few months.


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 3, 2018)

RandG said:



			They all do it for the wonga, don't kid yourself. 

I'd take a guess that Fleetwood will have quite a few offers on the table after these past few months.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re agreeing with what I am saying?!? Heâ€™s not being paid as he should be at TM


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 3, 2018)

I would be very surprised if Rose did leave TM

I think he has been with them since he went Pro ?! And despite not getting the headlines for years he hasnâ€™t appeared to be itching for that staring role - donâ€™t see Rose as being that sort of person

But if he did I would expects itâ€™s because King has promised him the earth

As for the brand - well known in Japan but doubt they would be able to match those levels in Europe

The range does look very large and some shocking looking GI clubs


----------



## Dasit (Oct 4, 2018)

I don't want to put it down solely to this...

But since Garcia left TM and went to Callaway, he has had shocking form.

Would hate to see the same happen to Rose.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 4, 2018)

Dasit said:



			I don't want to put it down solely to this...

But since Garcia left TM and went to Callaway, he has had shocking form.

Would hate to see the same happen to Rose.
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe you can attribute poor form to switching from TM to Callaway - not for a pro. Either manufacturer are going to make clubs to their exact specification anyway.


----------



## Dasit (Oct 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I don't believe you can attribute poor form to switching from TM to Callaway - not for a pro. Either manufacturer are going to make clubs to their exact specification anyway.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure there must be so much more to it than that.

Pro golf at the highest level is such tiny margins. A tiny drop off in performance could be the difference in so many tournaments a year.


Sure marginal gains must come into it, and if you lack a slight bit of confidence in your new club, that is going to affect (effect?) a player.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 4, 2018)

Dasit said:



			I don't want to put it down solely to this...

But since Garcia left TM and went to Callaway, he has had shocking form.

Would hate to see the same happen to Rose.
		
Click to expand...

Is that apart from finishing 2 shots behind Rahm in the Dubai Masters in 2017 then winning on the Tour this year in his first event using all Callaway clubs? 
Maybe not up to his usual standard, but itâ€™s not down solely to change of Clubs, his wife had a kid and he wouldnâ€™t be the first to have a dip in form following a first Major win.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 4, 2018)

only time ive ever seen them in the flesh was the little shop in St Andrews Just down from the R&A clubhouse.

looked nice, very nice, but expensive. maybe if they are trying to crack Europe, now is a good time as even bulk standard clubs coming out not much cheaper from them what i can see


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would be very surprised if Rose did leave TM

I think he has been with them since he went Pro ?! And despite not getting the headlines for years he hasnâ€™t appeared to be itching for that staring role - donâ€™t see Rose as being that sort of person

But if he did I would expects itâ€™s because King has promised him the earth

As for the brand - well known in Japan but doubt they would be able to match those levels in Europe

The range does look very large and some shocking looking GI clubs
		
Click to expand...

This would be much more about brand awareness in the States than Europe. 

The market in the latter is not big enough to justify big contracts. 

As for the GI clubs there are some shocking looking offerings from a number of mfrs. including Ping, TaylorMade and Callaway.


----------



## Slab (Oct 4, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			The quality of Honmas irons far exceeds Taylor Mades.

My view is that heâ€™s been no1 in the world and is probably treated as the 5th most important person to the brand (at best) Behind Woods, Rory, DJ and Day.

*Itâ€™s also imo the reason why Sergio left TM*.
		
Click to expand...

Not that it really makes any difference but I thought it was TM that didn't renew with Garcia (after splashing the cash on their new signings)


----------



## GB72 (Oct 4, 2018)

I think its a good move. Justin Rose is not a big character, a great golfer but not one that gets a load of media attention. Winning the FedEx plus the Ryder Cup will probably get him as many headlines in the US and globally as he is going to get. Seems like the perfect time to cash in and try and sign a big money contract.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 4, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			The quality of Honmas irons far exceeds Taylor Mades. 

My view is that heâ€™s been no1 in the world and is probably treated as the 5th most important person to the brand (at best) Behind Woods, Rory, DJ and Day.

Itâ€™s also imo the reason why Sergio left TM.
		
Click to expand...

Tbf heâ€™s been World no1 for a week....

The 4 ahead of him have had slightly longer runs.....

I agree it could be the reason heâ€™s leaving. But in the grand scheme of things, is it him wanting to be a big fish in a little pond or.......


----------



## Parsaregood (Oct 4, 2018)

Maybe he just fancies a change, no doubts he's hit the odd other iron and if he got sent a set in the past or likes them a lot or whatever and the time is right then why not. Can almost guarantee he will still use TM drivers and woods


----------



## Parsaregood (Oct 4, 2018)

Maybe he just fancies a change, no doubts he's hit the odd other iron and if he got sent a set in the past or likes them a lot or whatever and the time is right then why not. Can almost guarantee he will still use TM drivers and woods


----------



## BTatHome (Oct 4, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Is that apart from finishing 2 shots behind Rahm in the Dubai Masters in 2017 then winning on the Tour this year in his first event using all Callaway clubs?
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, if I remember correctly the event he won was hardly a headlining one... did it even have anybody else of similar standard playing?


----------



## 6535 (Oct 20, 2018)

Rose has signed an 11 club deal with Honma and there could be 2 more high profile Europeans sign with them as well.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 20, 2018)

Always on the ball!


----------



## BTatHome (Oct 20, 2018)

6535 said:



			Rose has signed an 11 club deal with Honma and there could be 2 more high profile Europeans sign with them as well.
		
Click to expand...

Where has this been announced?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 20, 2018)

BTatHome said:



			Where has this been announced?
		
Click to expand...

Not seen anything official- still appears to be jungle drums


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 20, 2018)

Seems the post about hearing it from the Honma fitter disappeared ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2018)

I don't know if it'll happen but its not always a case of the grass being greener. Many have swapped brands and seen form dip so it'll be interesting if it happens. Personally I hope not simply because I really like Rose and everything he's achieved (and seems a wonderfully rounded person too) and I'd like to see him dominate as world #1 for a while


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 30, 2018)

Rumour update.

Whisper is Paul Casey is the other player that Honma are pursuing. (Again just rumours at this stage!)


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 30, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Rumour update.

Whisper is Paul Casey is the other player that Honma are pursuing. (Again just rumours at this stage!)
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™re still waiting for anything remotely official around rose??


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 30, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Weâ€™re still waiting for anything remotely official around rose??
		
Click to expand...

100% agree with you.

To be fair though it is still just a rumour and most equipment deals won't expire till the end of the year.


----------



## Coffey (Oct 30, 2018)

I am pretty sure Rose is true. I have heard from a reliable source that it will be in the new year. I assume they can't even announce it until his current deal is up.


----------



## BTatHome (Oct 30, 2018)

Were are these rumours coming from? I would of thought relatively few people in either company would know anything about contract discussions, so where do these rumours come from?

I do notice that as soon as the GOLFWRX thread is updated then a new confirmation appears here though ðŸ˜‰


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 30, 2018)

BTatHome said:



			Were are these rumours coming from? I would of thought relatively few people in either company would know anything about contract discussions, so where do these rumours come from?

I do notice that as soon as the GOLFWRX thread is updated then a new confirmation appears here though ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

So what are you saying?


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 30, 2018)

BTatHome said:



			Were are these rumours coming from? I would of thought relatively few people in either company would know anything about contract discussions, so where do these rumours come from?

I do notice that as soon as the GOLFWRX thread is updated then a new confirmation appears here though ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Some "secrets" are never well kept secrets, Rory to Nike, Nike pulling out of the golf market, Sergio to Callaway etc etc etc


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 4, 2018)

There was a copy of GM in the club house yesterday, right at the front a Full page ad for Honma, hardly ever see the clubs for sale let alone an ad for them......


----------



## Mr Hip (Nov 8, 2018)

I was told at my fitting yesterday that TM are going to focus on younger, upcoming professionals and they dumped JR and others are to follow him out of the door. Anyone heard this too?


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 8, 2018)

It would be a strange move to bin off the World number 1.


----------



## mhwgc (Nov 8, 2018)

I think Rose will stick with TM woods and use Honma irons and wedges. He's also used the TM ball for years so will be interesting to see what he moves to.


----------



## dronfield (Nov 8, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			It would be a strange move to bin off the World number 1.
		
Click to expand...

Hi
Agreed, why would TM make that decision - JR will win more majors.
Likewise, i have never understood why top pros change gear for a bit more money - most already have enough to last them 3 lifetimes, why not stick with the equipment that brought them success in order to add more titles to their CVs.
At the very top, all the pros are surely playing to create a great career record - can fully understand why a new player on tour would go with the brand offering the most lucrative contract.
Rich


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2018)

dronfield said:



			Hi
Agreed, why would TM make that decision - JR will win more majors.
Likewise, i have never understood why top pros change gear for a bit more money - most already have enough to last them 3 lifetimes, why not stick with the equipment that brought them success in order to add more titles to their CVs.
At the very top, all the pros are surely playing to create a great career record - can fully understand why a new player on tour would go with the brand offering the most lucrative contract.
Rich
		
Click to expand...

TBF some don't ever change any equipment, bag head cover and cap deal, bag of cash, thanks very much


----------



## Mr Hip (Nov 8, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			It would be a strange move to bin off the World number 1.
		
Click to expand...

It would. Could it be a cost cutting exercise?


----------



## dronfield (Nov 8, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			TBF some don't ever change any equipment, bag head cover and cap deal, bag of cash, thanks very much

Click to expand...

Hi
Good point - i think i read that Faldo famously was using Mizuno irons in his Wilson bag!
i was watching the Turkish golf last weekend and noticed that Fleetwood was still using his Nike irons - most of their players seemed to swap as soon as they had the chance (Mizuno particularly).
Rich


----------



## Mr Hip (Nov 8, 2018)

dronfield said:



			Hi
Good point - i think i read that Faldo famously was using Mizuno irons in his Wilson bag!
i was watching the Turkish golf last weekend and noticed that Fleetwood was still using his Nike irons - most of their players seemed to swap as soon as they had the chance (Mizuno particularly).
Rich
		
Click to expand...

Is Tommy a potential Honma signing? They must be able to provide him with Nike equivalents?


----------



## mhwgc (Nov 8, 2018)

The Honma 'Tour World' blades are stunning.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Nov 8, 2018)

Mr Hip said:



			It would. Could it be a cost cutting exercise?
		
Click to expand...

Spot on - Adidas have always focussed on top end stars but with Taylormade now being owned by a VC type organisation they will be looking to cut heir costs.

Nike were a good example of paying hugh amounts to top stars and not seeing the return from equipment sales.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 8, 2018)

Mr Hip said:



			I was told at my fitting yesterday that TM are going to focus on younger, upcoming professionals and they dumped JR and others are to follow him out of the door. Anyone heard this too?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I heard the same thing on Talksport yesterday


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 8, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			TBF some don't ever change any equipment, bag head cover and cap deal, bag of cash, thanks very much

Click to expand...

These days there are plenty of in depth what's in the bag profiles of all the top players.  some may put their main sponsors head cover on a different companies wood for example but no one is out there pretending to play different gear by and large.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 8, 2018)

dronfield said:



			Hi
Good point - i think i read that Faldo famously was using Mizuno irons in his Wilson bag!
i was watching the Turkish golf last weekend and noticed that Fleetwood was still using his Nike irons - most of their players seemed to swap as soon as they had the chance (Mizuno particularly).
Rich
		
Click to expand...

When Faldo was using a Wilson bag he was also using Wilson clubs 

I saw the bag and it's contents several times. Seve  on the other hand, was a different story as he had different endorsement deals on either side of the Atlantic.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 8, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			It would be a strange move to bin off the World number 1.
		
Click to expand...

Or even the World number 2


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 8, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Or even the World number 2

Click to expand...

You have to post quickly at present!


----------



## Parsaregood (Nov 8, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			When Faldo was using a Wilson bag he was also using Wilson clubs

I saw the bag and it's contents several times. Seve  on the other hand, was a different story as he had different endorsement deals on either side of the Atlantic.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of what you think irons are or what they are stamped as isn't the most accurate, most of the top manufacturers will get a Japanese forging house to forge a limited run of irons generally for tour use only, these will be manufactured to tighter tolerances and stamped as the brands own. Endo does a lit of these, miura has also been known to do this aswell. It's pretty common knowledge in the golf industry


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 8, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			A lot of what you think irons are or what they are stamped as isn't the most accurate, most of the top manufacturers will get a Japanese forging house to forge a limited run of irons generally for tour use only, these will be manufactured to tighter tolerances and stamped as the brands own. Endo does a lit of these, miura has also been known to do this aswell. It's pretty common knowledge in the golf industry
		
Click to expand...

I am well aware of that and it certainly is quite commonplace. 

However,  my point was that  at that time Faldo's clubs were not Mizuno. 

His long standing relationship with the  club designer and forging expert did not commence until he was coming to the end of his deal with Wilson.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 8, 2018)

Irrespective of what is stamped on the clubs and who makes them, it seems a very bizarre decision to bin Rose. World #2 and another good season behind him so that has to be good for the brand name. Add in how well respected he is by his peers, social media and fans and in seems mad to take a brand ambassador of that standing away and bring in "younger" players that haven't achieved a fraction of his success and may not rise to the demands of top level golf


----------



## Parsaregood (Nov 8, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Irrespective of what is stamped on the clubs and who makes them, it seems a very bizarre decision to bin Rose. World #2 and another good season behind him so that has to be good for the brand name. Add in how well respected he is by his peers, social media and fans and in seems mad to take a brand ambassador of that standing away and bring in "younger" players that haven't achieved a fraction of his success and may not rise to the demands of top level golf
		
Click to expand...

Not sure he's been binned, he probably was sent or knew someone who had a set of honma irons and really liked them, fancied a change and honma made him an offer. Can almost guarantee the driver 3 wood and putter will be whatever brand he wants to use. If I was a tour pro I'd probably go down that route too, as irons can be built so similarly to one another it almost doesn't matter.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 8, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			Not sure he's been binned, he probably was sent or knew someone who had a set of honma irons and really liked them, fancied a change and honma made him an offer. Can almost guarantee the driver 3 wood and putter will be whatever brand he wants to use. If I was a tour pro I'd probably go down that route too, as irons can be built so similarly to one another it almost doesn't matter.
		
Click to expand...

I get that but his hardly been a golfing disaster with the current equipment and must be on a decent retainer from TM (although money hardly a consideration) and a face of the brand. Plenty of pros over the year have changed gear and struggled and so I'd argue there's a degree of risk with any decision to move regardless of the manufacturing qualities and tolerances


----------



## Mr Hip (Nov 8, 2018)

https://www.golfdigest.com/story/justin-rose-to-leave-taylormade-expected-to-sign-with-honma


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 8, 2018)

dronfield said:



			Hi
Good point - i think i read that Faldo famously was using Mizuno irons in his Wilson bag!
i was watching the Turkish golf last weekend and noticed that Fleetwood was still using his Nike irons - most of their players seemed to swap as soon as they had the chance (Mizuno particularly).
Rich
		
Click to expand...

Fleetwood doesn't have a club sponsor though so he can choose to play what he wants.


----------



## Parsaregood (Nov 8, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I get that but his hardly been a golfing disaster with the current equipment and must be on a decent retainer from TM (although money hardly a consideration) and a face of the brand. Plenty of pros over the year have changed gear and struggled and so I'd argue there's a degree of risk with any decision to move regardless of the manufacturing qualities and tolerances
		
Click to expand...

Obviously Jr is probably not doing it for financial reasons, maybe he feels the equipment is better and is more comfortable with the irons, I'd be surprised if he hasn't been using them to practice for about 6 months already or before he decided. He's been with TM a long while, maybe he just feels like a change so why not. I think you will most likely see no drop in his form, he will use pretty much the same everything except irons and wedges.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 8, 2018)

Rose is going due to money make no mistake about that. He also enjoys a very good working and personal relationship with Mr King.


----------



## Parsaregood (Nov 8, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Rose is going due to money make no mistake about that. He also enjoys a very good working and personal relationship with Mr King.
		
Click to expand...

I'll take your word for that, JR allegedly has a net worth of $40 million so I'd be surprised if an iron and wedge deal was about the reddies because club deals usually arnt that lucrative for the most part. Clothing and headgear deals are worth more. JR is a thorough guy, and he will have done his homework


----------



## JamesR (Nov 8, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Fleetwood doesn't have a club sponsor though so he can choose to play what he wants.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s on the look out for more of the Nikes. Apparently he would pay handsomely for a set of mint iron heads.
Even tried to get some off Casey, whoâ€™s unwilling to sell his last set!


----------



## Crow (Nov 8, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Heâ€™s on the look out for more of the Nikes. Apparently he would pay handsomely for a set of mint iron heads.
Even tried to get some off Casey, whoâ€™s unwilling to sell his last set!
		
Click to expand...

Has he looked on ebay?


----------



## dronfield (Nov 8, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Heâ€™s on the look out for more of the Nikes. Apparently he would pay handsomely for a set of mint iron heads.
Even tried to get some off Casey, whoâ€™s unwilling to sell his last set!
		
Click to expand...

Hi
Is Casey not now playing Mizuno irons?

Rich


----------



## JamesR (Nov 8, 2018)

dronfield said:



			Hi
Is Casey not now playing Mizuno irons?

Rich
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but I recall an article this summer about Fleetwood wanting some more Nike irons & Casey has some for posterity that he wouldnâ€™t sell!


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 9, 2018)

HE might not change to them and this is just a big old marketing ploy from HONMA. But hey, how many of you who had never heard of them have now gone to the website and drooled at how good tour world clubs look.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 9, 2018)

It's probably due to his relationship with Mark King this has come about and I know that he is doing superbly with TM gear but we all fancy a change now and again so good luck to him if true just hope his form isn't affected by it. 

But when you also look at marketing from a TM perspective though  Rose is World No1 or is that No2 by time I type this! He isn't the flagship type poster boy they want to showcase modern equipment.. He is imo a fantastic role model the game with his attitude, commitment and consistency! BUT... He isn't a Brooks Koepka, DJ or Cameron Champ type that's bombing it ridiculous lengths so can be used for their marketing of how long they're clubs make you... Plus TM probably want a younger following to shove this marketing toward, the only Caveat to that is Tiger as he will sell no matter how old he gets.


----------



## dronfield (Nov 12, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			When Faldo was using a Wilson bag he was also using Wilson clubs

I saw the bag and it's contents several times. Seve  on the other hand, was a different story as he had different endorsement deals on either side of the Atlantic.
		
Click to expand...

Hi
Just been looking at Mizuno website and against Faldo's profile it states all his 6 majors were won with Mizuno irons - for the 87 Open & 89 Masters he was still carrying a Wilson bag.
i thought i had read that was the case with him & Mizuno are certainly claiming so.

Rich


----------



## Parsaregood (Nov 12, 2018)

dronfield said:



			Hi
Just been looking at Mizuno website and against Faldo's profile it states all his 6 majors were won with Mizuno irons - for the 87 Open & 89 Masters he was still carrying a Wilson bag.
i thought i had read that was the case with him & Mizuno are certainly claiming so.

Rich
		
Click to expand...

 I seen an interview he did and this is true but he was still under a Wilson contract at first so mizuno made sets that were just left blank and not stamped with any brand


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2018)

dronfield said:



			Hi
Just been looking at Mizuno website and against Faldo's profile it states all his 6 majors were won with Mizuno irons - for the 87 Open & 89 Masters he was still carrying a Wilson bag.
i thought i had read that was the case with him & Mizuno are certainly claiming so.

Rich
		
Click to expand...

Never realised that and got use to the sight of Suneson always carrying a Mizuno bag at major events


----------



## dronfield (Nov 12, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Never realised that and got use to the sight of Suneson always carrying a Mizuno bag at major events
		
Click to expand...

I think you are right Homer re Sunnesson and the Mizuno bag - it may have been Andy Prodger caddying in the 1980s Wilson days?

Rich


----------



## Mr Hip (Nov 12, 2018)

A mate of mine worked for Wilson at that time. I know they made a lot of sets of irons for him that were never quite good enough. Will ask him what SNF was actually using.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Nov 12, 2018)

Honma irons appearing in golf magazine iron reviews this month (GM).

I donâ€™t recall them appearing in the past? They must be throwing some money around and having a go at the European market


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 13, 2018)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Honma irons appearing in golf magazine iron reviews this month (GM).

I donâ€™t recall them appearing in the past? They must be throwing some money around and having a go at the European market
		
Click to expand...

Do we need another club maker in the European market though? People like what they like.. I canâ€™t see them being sooo much better than say a ping or a titliest iron to make people switch in their millions 

Itâ€™s not like a couple of years ago when cobra launched the one length.. people had a go because it was different To what else was on offer

This is going to be just another iron.. that looks like an iron.. performs like an iron and feels like an iron


----------



## Parsaregood (Nov 13, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Do we need another club maker in the European market though? People like what they like.. I canâ€™t see them being sooo much better than say a ping or a titliest iron to make people switch in their millions

Itâ€™s not like a couple of years ago when cobra launched the one length.. people had a go because it was different To what else was on offer

This is going to be just another iron.. that looks like an iron.. performs like an iron and feels like an iron
		
Click to expand...

You've always been able to buy honma in Europe, just not through your mainstream golf shops. They are built to tighter tolerances, better finish, made from softer steel and do have a better feel. Really really good irons, I've had a set before and probably the best set I've had


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 13, 2018)

A lot of rumours that Open Champion Molinari is one of the players who will be joining Honma. 

Rose, Casey and Molinari if true is some statement to the golfing world.


https://www.golfmagic.com/equipment-news/golf-rumour-justin-rose-not-only-marquee-signing-honma-golf


----------



## Imurg (Nov 13, 2018)

RoCaMol...doesn't have quite the same ring to it as MoliWood but that's some lineup if it comes off..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2018)

It would be an impressive line up but you would also maybe worry about the level of funds they are giving out to get the players to try and break into Europe/USA - it certainly seems like something King would do but would hope they are sacrificing a bit of their company soul as such. Maybe its rumour over drive beyond Rose. Thought Casey at least would stick with Mizuno, and sort of expected Molinari to sign with TM

The next big one will be Fleetwood and what he does


----------



## Imurg (Jan 1, 2019)

Worst kept secret is confirmed.
Multi year 10 club, bag and hat deal .
Possibly more signings to come.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 1, 2019)

Few leaks of the m5&m6 drivers on the Internet as well! Coincidence?!?


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 1, 2019)

Whispers, all about listening to whispers.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 1, 2019)

Karl102 said:



			Few leaks of the m5&m6 drivers on the Internet as well! Coincidence?!?
		
Click to expand...

G410 fae Pingers


----------



## User2021 (Jan 1, 2019)

Lots of pictures surfacing of next years drivers in the past few weeks
Ping G410
Callaway Epic Flash
TM M5 and M6
etc etc


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 1, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Lots of pictures surfacing of next years drivers in the past few weeks
Ping G410
Callaway Epic Flash
TM M5 and M6
etc etc
		
Click to expand...

Same driver different name and paint job.
How much can they change these days.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Worst kept secret is confirmed.
Multi year 10 club, bag and hat deal .
Possibly more signings to come.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed and it'll be interested to see how he goes with the new gear. There have been some that have struggled when changing clubs.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 1, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Agreed and it'll be interested to see how he goes with the new gear. There have been some that have struggled when changing clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of Pro back in the day had dips, but I think modern equipment kind of negates this now and they're such athletes and spend so much time with manufacturers tweaking things until they match exactly I think it's no longer the case that changing brands is such a big thing.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 1, 2019)

As it's Honma he'll have his choice of shaft and grip so he'll probably stick with the C-Taper.
It's only the head that'll be different and he will have worked with them to produce something that works.
The pics out there show that the head isnt hugely different to most other blades.
I'm sure he'll be fine


----------



## Sweep (Jan 2, 2019)

Casey seen with a Honma sparking more rumours. Apparently after Nike he only had a TM deal for woods.
Edit: just seen this was mentioned before. Now he is using one this will only fuel the rumour.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 2, 2019)

Having had a look at the honma kit off the back of all the speculation, am I the only one that doesn't really like the look of them.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 2, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Having had a look at the honma kit off the back of all the speculation, am I the only one that doesn't really like the look of them.
		
Click to expand...

I'd suggest that you are very much in the minority.

I'm not a blade man but even I think they look stunning.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 2, 2019)

Sweep said:



			Casey seen with a Honma sparking more rumours. Apparently after Nike he only had a TM deal for woods.
Edit: just seen this was mentioned before. Now he is using one this will only fuel the rumour.
		
Click to expand...

Casey and two other high profile golfers (European) have been rumoured. I only knew JR was definite due to being told by someone. I also don't believe JR was actually offered a new deal or certainly not offered a "better" deal to stay at TM.


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 2, 2019)

I think one of the issues Justin might have this year is continuing to play at the high level he has for the last 18 months or so. At some point that has to come to an end and with the switch of equipment people/the media will be quick to jump on and say that he is struggling due to the new equipment and shouldn't have changed. When it is likely that he was just cooling off after being so consistent for a while. 

I hope he continues to play well and I know he won't be bothered about all the comments of why change from what got you to world no. 1 etc.  He wouldn't have switched if he didn't think the clubs would work for him. He's obviously happy and it would seem that he is going to get to have some input to designing some clubs from a couple of his posts on his new deal. 

As for the clubs, I think they look good. They wouldn't work for me but for a pure ballstriker like Justin I can see why he was interested. The wedges look great too, that he posted last night.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 2, 2019)

Garush34 said:



			I think one of the issues Justin might have this year is continuing to play at the high level he has for the last 18 months or so. At some point that has to come to an end and with the switch of equipment people/the media will be quick to jump on and say that he is struggling due to the new equipment and shouldn't have changed. When it is likely that he was just cooling off after being so consistent for a while. 

I hope he continues to play well and I know he won't be bothered about all the comments of why change from what got you to world no. 1 etc.  He wouldn't have switched if he didn't think the clubs would work for him. He's obviously happy and it would seem that he is going to get to have some input to designing some clubs from a couple of his posts on his new deal. 

As for the clubs, I think they look good. They wouldn't work for me but for a pure ballstriker like Justin I can see why he was interested. The wedges look great too, that he posted last night.
		
Click to expand...

As I touched on above, I'm not convinced TM offered him a new deal and we're happy to allow him to move on. 

Goosen has also been allowed to leave and is away to Callaway I believe.

Kevin Na has left Titleist for Callaway too I believe.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 2, 2019)

Garush34 said:



			I think one of the issues Justin might have this year is continuing to play at the high level he has for the last 18 months or so. At some point that has to come to an end and with the switch of equipment people/the media will be quick to jump on and say that he is struggling due to the new equipment and shouldn't have changed. When it is likely that he was just cooling off after being so consistent for a while.

I hope he continues to play well and I know he won't be bothered about all the comments of why change from what got you to world no. 1 etc.  He wouldn't have switched if he didn't think the clubs would work for him. He's obviously happy and it would seem that he is going to get to have some input to designing some clubs from a couple of his posts on his new deal.

As for the clubs, I think they look good. They wouldn't work for me but for a pure ballstriker like Justin I can see why he was interested. The wedges look great too, that he posted last night.
		
Click to expand...

I would expect he has been testing them for months and he will have no problems at all.


----------



## turkish (Jan 2, 2019)

Would imagine they be pushing their clubs a lot more in western market... anybody know if and when theyâ€™ll be releasing? Think theyâ€™ll be in the Â£2k+ a set region?


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 2, 2019)

Looks like a change of putter to and Axis putter, 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080258876455481344


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 2, 2019)

So likely 3 TM woods, an Axis putter and 10 Honma irons and wedges? The irons look lovely to be fair!


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 2, 2019)

saving_par said:



			I would expect he has been testing them for months and he will have no problems at all.
		
Click to expand...

Yup I would have thought he would have been, these guys don't change just for the sake of it. I'd have thought it wouldn't have been the only company he tried, if as Jacko_G says he wasn't being offered a new contarct.


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 2, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			So likely 3 TM woods, an Axis putter and 10 Honma irons and wedges? The irons look lovely to be fair!
		
Click to expand...

This article - https://www.golfdigest.com/story/ju...0-club-deal-could-include-driver-irons-wedges - seems to suggest that he will be playing a Honma driver, so it could be that the deal is just Irons and wedges and has the freedom of driver. He could just be testing out there driver and then switch if he doesn't get on with it.


----------



## Parsaregood (Jan 2, 2019)

Can say 100% he will be catered for in every way possible by honma, their irons are awesome and from a looks, feel and craftsmanship standpoint they are one of the very best. Really like the forged irons they make, good imo it's only s 10 club deal as he can have freedom of choice with woods, putter and driver, think this is a very good move for him and fits his personality well. Look forward to seeing him play in the coming months


----------



## User2021 (Jan 2, 2019)

Pics of him testing wedges today on social media


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 2, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Pics of him testing wedges today on social media
		
Click to expand...

Looks like he's also ditched Adidas clothing too!


----------



## User2021 (Jan 2, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Looks like he's also ditched Adidas clothing too!
		
Click to expand...


Not sure

The black polo in the bag pic could well be Adicross - its far more subtle than normal Adidas.

I thought he was working on a JR range for Adicross, and now its not part of TM see no reason for him to move


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 2, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Not sure

The black polo in the bag pic could well be Adicross - its far more subtle than normal Adidas.

I thought he was working on a JR range for Adicross, and now its not part of TM see no reason for him to move
		
Click to expand...

Yep a bit like Garcia is still with Adidas - the pictures I have seen he is still wearing Adidas shoes and trousers


----------



## User2021 (Jan 2, 2019)

Agree in the bag pic, Adidas shoes.

Most Adicross stuff only has small discreet branding, so I think that black polo is still Adidas.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Not sure

The black polo in the bag pic could well be Adicross - its far more subtle than normal Adidas.

I thought he was working on a JR range for Adicross, and now its not part of TM see no reason for him to move
		
Click to expand...

Definitely looks Adicross to me and I heard of a JR range a while ago but not heard anymore since. I saw the wedge pictures earlier. They looked fabulous


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 2, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Agree in the bag pic, Adidas shoes.

Most Adicross stuff only has small discreet branding, so I think that black polo is still Adidas.
		
Click to expand...

Yanks are saying he's wearing Bonobos clothing.

Also note his putter is an Axis putter. Makes my Cure look sexy!

Casey also been spotted practicing with what is thought to be a Honma utility iron.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 2, 2019)

Looks like Casey has gone now! All over Twitter with some very sexy irons ðŸ˜


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 2, 2019)

Molinari been seen using Callaways


----------



## User2021 (Jan 2, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Yanks are saying he's wearing Bonobos clothing.

Also note his putter is an Axis putter. Makes my Cure look sexy!

Casey also been spotted practicing with what is thought to be a Honma utility iron.
		
Click to expand...

Never heard of Bonobos clothing - offer for a google


----------



## User2021 (Jan 2, 2019)

I blame slh


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 3, 2019)

Looks like Casey has gone now!


----------



## Wolf (Jan 3, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



View attachment 26254


I blame slh 

Click to expand...

A quick Google shows they're part of the Walmart group, be an interesting deal if he gone down that route seeing as a non golf related brand, perhaps if its true he has gone with them he sees it as a opportunity to create his own brand to bring to golf at affordable pricing. 

Also shows they don't currently sell to European markets.


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 3, 2019)

Confirmed clothing is with Bonobos


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080871960492560390


----------



## Wolf (Jan 3, 2019)

Just seen the pictures he has posted in Instagram.. He is not a natural born model is he 

Think he will try and create his one line with them so they can launch a golf specific range


----------



## User2021 (Jan 3, 2019)

shocked to see him leave Adidas


----------



## Wolf (Jan 3, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			shocked to see him leave Adidas
		
Click to expand...

I'm not I think he perhaps sees this as the twilight and pinnacle of his marketability in his career been world No1, a huge fan favourite has potential to contend in majors, is back with a guy in the indsurty that knows how to market him and his clubs at Honma hence the Rose Proto irons that will probably find there way into high end stores and people's bags, create his own label under Bonobos for clothing and start forging a path in business that takes him beyond golf when the time comes. 

If I'm right and that's his plan it's very smart business and full credit to him.


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 3, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just seen the pictures he has posted in Instagram.. He is not a natural born model is he 

Think he will try and create his one line with them so they can launch a golf specific range
		
Click to expand...

I think they already have a golf specific range. Bud Cauley wears them on tour already.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 3, 2019)

Those irons and wedges look ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Wolf (Jan 3, 2019)

Garush34 said:



			I think they already have a golf specific range. Bud Cauley wears them on tour already.
		
Click to expand...

Quite possibly there doesn't seem to be much I can find online other than not available in mainland Europe so will do some more digging, but someone like Rose as a marque signing I think will signify a new brand under them at some point much like Honma probably create the signature series iron. 

Smart business even if I am wrong and fair play to him.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 3, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Definitely looks Adicross to me and I heard of a JR range a while ago but not heard anymore since. I saw the wedge pictures earlier. They looked fabulous
		
Click to expand...

Definitely wrong.



jobr1850 said:



			shocked to see him leave Adidas
		
Click to expand...

As I said yesterday, my understanding is that TM were willing to cut their ties, now whether Adidas did likewise or Rose decided a clean break and negotiate elsewhere for a better deal I don't know but he won't come cheap!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 4, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			shocked to see him leave Adidas
		
Click to expand...

 Do you really care enough about what a pro golfer is wearing enough for it to be a 'shock'? He'll wear whoever offers him the bigger shedload of money to wear it. What clubs he's hitting with is interesting, what clothes he is wearing is not.


----------



## mhwgc (Jan 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



 Do you really care enough about what a pro golfer is wearing enough for it to be a 'shock'? He'll wear whoever offers him the bigger shedload of money to wear it. What clubs he's hitting with is interesting, what clothes he is wearing is not.
		
Click to expand...

The shock was that he's cut almost all his ties to Taylormade/Adidas after 20 years. And although you're clearly not, some of us do find it interesting what clothes they wear!


----------



## Parsaregood (Jan 4, 2019)

There had been a rumour mid summer that TM were looking to let one of the big boys go as tiger was playing more and he is on a pay as play contract, was not really surprised after Sergio went last year either. It was probably somewhat a mutual decision with TM looking to free up funds and JR looking for freedom of contract


----------



## mhwgc (Jan 4, 2019)

I wonder how much Morgan Stanley are paying to be his hat sponsor!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



 Do you really care enough about what a pro golfer is wearing enough for it to be a 'shock'? He'll wear whoever offers him the bigger shedload of money to wear it. What clubs he's hitting with is interesting, what clothes he is wearing is not.
		
Click to expand...

You need to harness your inner Gok Wan.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 4, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			You need to harness your inner Gok Wan.
		
Click to expand...

No, he just needs harnessing, preferably just out of reach of the computer.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 4, 2019)

There's an eight page article on Honma in the latest edition of GM received this morning.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 4, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			There's an eight page article on Honma in the latest edition of GM received this morning.
		
Click to expand...

Late to the party!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 4, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Late to the party!
		
Click to expand...

Me (my postman) or GM


----------



## User2021 (Jan 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



 Do you really care enough about what a pro golfer is wearing enough for it to be a 'shock'? He'll wear whoever offers him the bigger shedload of money to wear it. What clubs he's hitting with is interesting, what clothes he is wearing is not.
		
Click to expand...

Really?

Mate, the forum is still in shock that a grown man wouldn't spend a pony and buy a Red Polo Shirt to represent their club.


----------



## User2021 (Jan 4, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Me (my postman) or GM 

Click to expand...

My bloody copy hasn't arrived this month


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			My bloody copy hasn't arrived this month 

Click to expand...

Lucky you.
You're missing Fragger being Fragger-handled by Barney the Pro.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Lucky you.
You're missing Fragger being Fragger-handled by Barney the Pro.....

Click to expand...

They could have chalked his head. That glare of the bonce is fierce. Good to see him getting some help ready to vanguish Imurg in 2019. Maybe not


----------



## User2021 (Jan 4, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Lucky you.
You're missing Fragger being Fragger-handled by Barney the Pro.....

Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Wolf (Jan 15, 2019)

I see that Paul Casey has just shared an image on Instagram confirming he is trialling out the new Honma Proto irons as well


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 15, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I see that Paul Casey has just shared an image on Instagram confirming he is trialling out the new Honma Proto irons as well
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he'll finally sell those Nikes to Tommy.


----------



## Parsaregood (Jan 15, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Maybe he'll finally sell those Nikes to Tommy. 

Click to expand...

Tommy could easily get irons forged to the same spec using the original moulds, tiger did the same with his tgr irons. I don't think he'd really have much of an issue getting replacements


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 15, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I see that Paul Casey has just shared an image on Instagram confirming he is trialling out the new Honma Proto irons as well
		
Click to expand...

He has been trying them for a while now and has indeed already been "captured" using them on camera.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 15, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			Tommy could easily get irons forged to the same spec using the original moulds, tiger did the same with his tgr irons. I don't think he'd really have much of an issue getting replacements
		
Click to expand...

Likewise, Tommy has been photographed using other blades, possibly even blades/prototypes made for Tiger if what I read/saw was correct.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 15, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			He has been trying them for a while now and has indeed already been "captured" using them on camera.
		
Click to expand...

Been trying them since the Ryder Cup but today is the first time he's gone on record to Confirm it


----------



## Parsaregood (Jan 15, 2019)

Tommy Fleetwood knew this day was coming. After playing most of last season with his last set of Nike VR Pro Blade irons â€” and striking out in an attempt to acquire a set from Paul Casey â€” Fleetwood appears to have made a change, as he was spotted with a set of unreleased TaylorMade irons with â€œP-7TWâ€ stamped on the head during a practice round at the Abu Dhabi HSBC Golf Championship.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 15, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Been trying them since the Ryder Cup but today is the first time he's gone on record to Confirm it
		
Click to expand...

"Official confirmation" eagle eyed people spotted it and leaked it a while back.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 15, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



*"Official confirmation*" eagle eyed people spotted it and leaked it a while back.
		
Click to expand...

Key is in the fact Casey himself has confirmed it that there is likely a change ahead, doesn't matter what people have seen before he could try loads of irons and be spotted with them all but until he confirms what he likes then it's all irrelevant.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 15, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Key is in the fact Casey himself has confirmed it that there is likely a change ahead, doesn't matter what people have seen before he could try loads of irons and be spotted with them all but until he confirms what he likes then it's all irrelevant.
		
Click to expand...


Whatever. it was hardly a secret, probably slightly better kept than Rose right enough.

Always listen to whispers.


----------



## Parsaregood (Jan 15, 2019)

It was 'known' JR wouldn't be at taylormade this year from late July/August last year. These guys spend months hitting/practicing with clubs before they put them in play


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 17, 2019)

A good look at Roses new gear here: http://www.golfwrx.com/forums/topic/1732714-justin-rose-witb-2019-honma/


----------



## Parsaregood (Jan 17, 2019)

Garush34 said:



			A good look at Roses new gear here: http://www.golfwrx.com/forums/topic/1732714-justin-rose-witb-2019-honma/

Click to expand...

Pretty sick looking clubs the honma tour world series


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 17, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			Pretty sick looking clubs the honma tour world series
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I like the look of the irons and wedges. Nice and clean looking, not too sure on the woods though.


----------



## Dando (Jan 17, 2019)

Iâ€™d happily swap my family (except the dog) for those clubs!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 17, 2019)

i can see Justin getting DQ'd there's def more than 14 clubs in there


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 17, 2019)

Seems weird that the 3 iron has a bit of a cavity but the 2 and the 4 don't? Oh hang on, there's a different 3 iron further down. I guess he's still comparing the different clubs.


----------



## Grant85 (Jan 17, 2019)

Garush34 said:



			A good look at Roses new gear here: http://www.golfwrx.com/forums/topic/1732714-justin-rose-witb-2019-honma/

Click to expand...

Strange collection of clubs there. 4 iron is different from other irons. 

Also I would be very concerned if he is still playing about with TM Woods and Vokey wedges. You would think having made the change, he would be fully committed to the Honma gear and simply wouldn't even have the other manufacturers in play. 

I think it was a 10 club deal so that probably means he will forfeit cash if he doesn't play all irons and wedges or all irons and woods and would be surprised if he plays a 2 iron many weeks.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			Strange collection of clubs there. 4 iron is different from other irons.

Also I would be very concerned if he is still playing about with TM Woods and Vokey wedges. You would think having made the change, he would be fully committed to the Honma gear and simply wouldn't even have the other manufacturers in play.

I think it was a 10 club deal so that probably means he will forfeit cash if he doesn't play all irons and wedges or all irons and woods and would be surprised if he plays a 2 iron many weeks.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect right now he is just trying different set ups and he will have ten homnas clubs in the bag when he plays 

I expect he will stick with TM Woods and then go for irons and wedges in Homna

I donâ€™t actually like the look of them really - something about them 

And that putter is fugly - really fugly 

Fleetwoods set up he is trying look nice -using the TM Blades


----------



## Grant85 (Jan 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I suspect right now he is just trying different set ups and he will have ten homnas clubs in the bag when he plays

I expect he will stick with TM Woods and then go for irons and wedges in Homna

I donâ€™t actually like the look of them really - something about them

And that putter is fugly - really fugly

Fleetwoods set up he is trying look nice -using the TM Blades
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, but you know yourself - any kind of doubt with anything can cause guys problems. 

Also v surprised on the putter. Not that he's changed brand, but that is looks to be quite a bit different. However, surely he has had pretty much full access to any and every putter going, so he must be pretty happy with the Axis.


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 17, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			Strange collection of clubs there. 4 iron is different from other irons.

Also I would be very concerned if he is still playing about with TM Woods and Vokey wedges. You would think having made the change, he would be fully committed to the Honma gear and simply wouldn't even have the other manufacturers in play.

I think it was a 10 club deal so that probably means he will forfeit cash if he doesn't play all irons and wedges or all irons and woods and would be surprised if he plays a 2 iron many weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Given that his trackman is in the background in one of the pics, I would think he is just comparing yardages ect with the different clubs. Maybe he just wants to compare the flight given the conditions at the courses he is playing this week. 

Also I don't think he'll be worried about the cash, since he won ten mil at the end of September last year. He'll be more concerned about performance this week.


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I suspect right now he is just trying different set ups and he will have ten homnas clubs in the bag when he plays

I expect he will stick with TM Woods and then go for irons and wedges in Homna

I donâ€™t actually like the look of them really - something about them

And that putter is fugly - really fugly

Fleetwoods set up he is trying look nice -using the TM Blades
		
Click to expand...

Agreed on the putter, not a fan of the ofset look of it. Must suit his eye, but could see the putter changing from time to time.


----------



## Grant85 (Jan 17, 2019)

Garush34 said:



			Given that his trackman is in the background in one of the pics, I would think he is just comparing yardages ect with the different clubs. Maybe he just wants to compare the flight given the conditions at the courses he is playing this week.

Also I don't think he'll be worried about the cash, since he won ten mil at the end of September last year. He'll be more concerned about performance this week.
		
Click to expand...

Of course he doesn't need the cash, but if he was totally unconcerned about cash he would have not signed any equipment deal and chosen his own collection of clubs from any and all manufacturers. However he's signed a deal with several companies including equipment, clothing etc. so he is definitely trying to cash in on his status as world no. 1.


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 17, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			Of course he doesn't need the cash, but if he was totally unconcerned about cash he would have not signed any equipment deal and chosen his own collection of clubs from any and all manufacturers. However he's signed a deal with several companies including equipment, clothing etc. so he is definitely trying to cash in on his status as world no. 1.
		
Click to expand...

Yup he has and why not, there's no guarantee as to how long he will play at this level. He signed with companies that will give him the chance to collaborate and create something. He wasn't the star player at TM once they signed Woods and Rory, so he wasn't getting that option there. And if he stayed a free agent then he would only be able to use the gear they produce and obviously that was not gear he wants to use, given that he is using two relatively unknown brands to some parts of the world they are doing something right to get the best player in the world.


----------



## Grant85 (Jan 17, 2019)

Garush34 said:



			Yup he has and why not, there's no guarantee as to how long he will play at this level. He signed with companies that will give him the chance to collaborate and create something. He wasn't the star player at TM once they signed Woods and Rory, so he wasn't getting that option there. And if he stayed a free agent then he would only be able to use the gear they produce and obviously that was not gear he wants to use, given that he is using two relatively unknown brands to some parts of the world they are doing something right to get the best player in the world.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure he wasn't concerned about being the star player with TM, but I believe the TM players deal is that you have to change to their new clubs ever year, which he wasn't necessarily best pleased with.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2019)

Garush34 said:



			Yup he has and why not, there's no guarantee as to how long he will play at this level. He signed with companies that will give him the chance to collaborate and create something. He wasn't the star player at TM once they signed Woods and Rory, so he wasn't getting that option there. And if he stayed a free agent then he would only be able to use the gear they produce and obviously that was not gear he wants to use, given that he is using two relatively unknown brands to some parts of the world they are doing something right to get the best player in the world.
		
Click to expand...

I think this deal suits Rose down to the ground and I agree with the other views that with all the different clubs in the bag and Trackman in the background, he's clearly dialling in numbers. Whether that's specific to the course this week or something longer term is another question


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 17, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			I'm sure he wasn't concerned about being the star player with TM, but I believe the TM players deal is that you have to change to their new clubs ever year, which he wasn't necessarily best pleased with.
		
Click to expand...

i disagree. He's world no1 so he would absolutely be concerned about not being treated like a star player. TM wont pay him what he deserves because you dont hear kids saying 'Rose is my fav player'. hence why it was always - woods, DJ, Rory and Day for marketing campaigns


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think this deal suits Rose down to the ground and I agree with the other views that with all the different clubs in the bag and Trackman in the background, he's clearly dialling in numbers. Whether that's specific to the course this week or something longer term is another question
		
Click to expand...

What I meant by the course conditions was, are the courses playing at altitude or thinner air in the area, so would see a different flight and yardage. So he was just checking against what he is used to seeing and then seeing how his new equipment reacts.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 17, 2019)

I'm still undedicided on them, I don't like the look of the woods, the bladed irons look quite nice, not a fan of the cavities but I do like the classic looking Wedges. 

The putter on the other hand imo that is ugly and not for me. 

Do like the look of the Tiger Woods Proto type blades Tommy is gaming though


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 17, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			I'm sure he wasn't concerned about being the star player with TM, but I believe the TM players deal is that you have to change to their new clubs ever year, which he wasn't necessarily best pleased with.
		
Click to expand...

Really? I think if you are the best player in the world you would be concerned about not being the star player. Just look at the comments made by Brooks Koepka, he has won 3 majors in just over a year and still doesn't get in the conversation about being the favourite going into comps, he made it known that he used it for motivation to keep going. These guys at the top are all the same.


----------



## Grant85 (Jan 17, 2019)

Garush34 said:



			Really? I think if you are the best player in the world you would be concerned about not being the star player. Just look at the comments made by Brooks Koepka, he has won 3 majors in just over a year and still doesn't get in the conversation about being the favourite going into comps, he made it known that he used it for motivation to keep going. These guys at the top are all the same.
		
Click to expand...

I just don't get the impression Rose is like that. He has had a gradual but consistent progression throughout his career, works very hard and has reached the pinnacle in his late 30s.

He knows he's not as big a draw as Rory and Tiger and is quite comfortable with that, because he also knows that on his day he can beat these guys and that they have big time pressure and commitments that he doesn't have. He is obviously hopeful to add more majors, but he knows he isn't going to get close to the numbers that other guys probably will, who have gotten to 3 or 4 majors in their 20s.

Brooks is annoyed because even when he's won 3 majors in 18 months before the age of 30, he genuinely does not get talked about as one of those guys and people will still tip the likes of Rory, Spieth, Tiger, DJ etc. for events even though he has been a far better player over the past couple of years. It really bugs him that guys don't even come to his press conference or ask him for interviews.

I think he's just not a very engaging person. I personally think Rose is, but he's certainly in the more 'low key' category than other guys and it is probably only in the past 6 months that his manager started getting offers and phone calls, that previously companies wouldn't have bothered with.


----------



## Parsaregood (Jan 17, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			Maybe, but you know yourself - any kind of doubt with anything can cause guys problems.

Also v surprised on the putter. Not that he's changed brand, but that is looks to be quite a bit different. However, surely he has had pretty much full access to any and every putter going, so he must be pretty happy with the Axis.
		
Click to expand...

Justin rose usually uses about 3 different models of putter a season so wouldn't really concern me. Also the 60 lob wedge is a tvd vokey he will have had custom made at some point so will probably be wanting honma to grind an exact copy or as close to as possible. 10 club deal so he has lots of freedom when it comes to driver wedges and putter


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 17, 2019)

Check out the soles on those wedges.  Super envious.

He's got 3 60 or grind prototypes and a nice wide some 56 from honma.


The putter is horrific to my eye.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 17, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Do like the look of the Tiger Woods Proto type blades Tommy is *gaming* though
		
Click to expand...

 I ought to warn you there have been riots caused, clubhouses burnt down, doughnuts done on greens for using that term on here (rightly so as well ). Best to warn you for the future


----------



## Wolf (Jan 17, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



 I ought to warn you there have been riots caused, clubhouses burnt down, doughnuts done on greens for using that term on here (rightly so as well ). Best to warn you for the future 

Click to expand...

Jesus imagine if I'd mentioned black socks as well ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 17, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Jesus imagine if I'd mentioned black socks as well ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I don't want to even contemplate that


----------



## Dando (Jan 17, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Jesus imagine if I'd mentioned black socks as well ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Or jeans!


----------



## JamesR (Jan 26, 2019)

New bats seem to be working pretty well thus far ðŸŒï¸â€â™‚ï¸â›³ï¸


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2019)

JamesR said:



			New bats seem to be working pretty well thus far ðŸŒï¸â€â™‚ï¸â›³ï¸
		
Click to expand...

The way he's playing at the moment he could use anything. Playing at the very top of his game


----------



## JamesR (Jan 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The way he's playing at the moment he could use anything. Playing at the very top of his game
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but distance control with new clubs isnâ€™t straightforward, yet Rosey seems to have taken to it like a duck to water.
Perhaps having Lordy on his bag has helped!?!


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The way he's playing at the moment he could use anything. Playing at the very top of his game
		
Click to expand...

My my, from someone vocal about changing equipment and the dangers earlier in the thread to now saying he can play anything.

Some transformation.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 26, 2019)

JamesR said:



			New bats seem to be working pretty well thus far ðŸŒï¸â€â™‚ï¸â›³ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Yes was just about to say the same thing!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

If Honma are looking to make some significant inroads into the British/European market then signing up JR is looking a great bit of business at the moment!


----------



## JamesR (Jan 26, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Yes was just about to say the same thing!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

If Honma are looking to make some significant inroads into the British/European market then signing up JR is looking a great bit of business at the moment!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, the world number one moved to our clubs & got even better.
Not a bad advertising angle!


----------



## Wolf (Jan 26, 2019)

Certainly put some big numbers on his card today but still in control of the event shows how good he is at the moment. I have to admit though I find his putting routine painful to watch


----------



## JamesR (Jan 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Certainly put some big numbers on his card today but still in control of the event shows how good he is at the moment. I have to admit though I find his putting routine painful to watch
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t watch then... no one wants to see you hurt ðŸ™„


----------



## Wolf (Jan 27, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Donâ€™t watch then... no one wants to see you hurt ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

 my apologies for having an opinion on something related to golf on a golf forum...


----------



## JamesR (Jan 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



 my apologies for having an opinion on something related to golf on a golf forum...
		
Click to expand...

No need to apologise, I was just worried about your health!


----------



## Wolf (Jan 27, 2019)

JamesR said:



			No need to apologise, I was just worried about your health!
		
Click to expand...

There's always one isn't there.....


----------



## JamesR (Jan 27, 2019)

How the hell can anyone find Roseâ€™s putting routine painful?
Itâ€™s ridiculous; he gets a line, lines it up, stands at the Ball & hits it.
Just like all the other golfers out there!
Do you find it painful to watch all golfers?


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 27, 2019)

JamesR said:



			How the hell can anyone find Roseâ€™s putting routine painful?
Itâ€™s ridiculous; he gets a line, lines it up, stands at the Ball & hits it.
Just like all the other golfers out there!
Do you find it painful to watch all golfers?
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, Iâ€™m a massive ainpoint advocate but I watched him on Thursday take about 2mins over the putt (aimpoint has nothing to do with it), and it was painful to watch


----------



## Wolf (Jan 27, 2019)

JamesR said:



			How the hell can anyone find Roseâ€™s putting routine painful?
Itâ€™s ridiculous; he gets a line, lines it up, stands at the Ball & hits it.
Just like all the other golfers out there!
Do you find it painful to watch all golfers?
		
Click to expand...

I find most golfers a delight to watch even Rose tee to green, but I do find his putting routine laborious clearly you don't that's fine but I am entitled to think what I think whether you agree or not. 



MendieGK said:



			To be honest, Iâ€™m a massive ainpoint advocate but I watched him on Thursday take about 2mins over the putt (aimpoint has nothing to do with it), and it was painful to watch
		
Click to expand...

And clearly not just me that thought it... This is exactly what I meant by the way.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I find most golfers a delight to watch even Rose tee to green, but I do find his putting routine laborious clearly you don't that's fine but I am entitled to think what I think whether you agree or not. 



And clearly not just me that thought it... This is exactly what I meant by the way.
		
Click to expand...

So you donâ€™t mean what he does as his routine but how long it takes him to do it?
Go you - but again, thatâ€™s the same for half the field, surely?


----------



## Wolf (Jan 27, 2019)

JamesR said:



			So you donâ€™t mean what he does as his routine but how long it takes him to do it?
Go you - but again, thatâ€™s the same for half the field, surely?
		
Click to expand...

Both routine and time.. 
And no its not but again clearly you don't think others are allowed to not like Something someone does, so on that note I'm out.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			...clearly you don't think others are allowed to not like Something someone does, so on that note I'm out.
		
Click to expand...

No, I just donâ€™t mind disagreeing with someone & donâ€™t tend to get upset about it.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 27, 2019)

JamesR said:



			No, I just donâ€™t mind disagreeing with someone & donâ€™t tend to get upset about it.
		
Click to expand...

If your first act in disputing someoneâ€™s opinion is to call it ridiculous, how do you expect them to react?

Iâ€™m in the camp of rose not being the best putter to watch. Yet I like Bryson who faffs more than most! Go figure!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Both routine and time..
And no its not but again clearly you don't think others are allowed to not like Something someone does, so on that note I'm out.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with Wolf here it takes that long to hit a putt we see half a dozen shots a putt then ads again !
Itâ€™s putting me off watching.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 27, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I agree with Wolf here it takes that long to hit a putt we see half a dozen shots a putt then ads again !
Itâ€™s putting me off watching.
		
Click to expand...

I get the time element...I agree in fact!
But the actual routine is similar to most players. Especially those who use a line on the ball.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 27, 2019)

JamesR said:



			I get the time element...I agree in fact!
But the actual routine is similar to most players. Especially those who use a line on the ball.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I get itâ€™s their job , and the sums of money are eyewatering if they make a mistake .
But itâ€™s an entertainment business and itâ€™s not entertaining me watching someone stalk a putt for an eternity.
But thatâ€™s just my opinion.

Maybe Like caddies lining up from behind, lines on the ball should be banned.
After all the USGA and r and a are trying to speed us up.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			My my, from someone vocal about changing equipment and the dangers earlier in the thread to now saying he can play anything.

Some transformation.
		
Click to expand...

Post #129 - I said some players have struggled when they've changed. I didn't say he (Rose) would. It was generic.


----------



## Slab (Jan 28, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes I get itâ€™s their job , and the sums of money are eyewatering if they make a mistake .
But itâ€™s an entertainment business and itâ€™s not entertaining me watching someone stalk a putt for an eternity.
But thatâ€™s just my opinion.

*Maybe Like caddies lining up from behind, lines on the ball should be banned.*
After all the USGA and r and a are trying to speed us up.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree and just said this same thing on another thread. Lining up is supposed to be a fundamental skill (according to the powers in charge)


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 28, 2019)

Can we all hug, the thread seems to have gone way off track.

To me the most important thing is Justin winning so early on after an equipment change, he seems to have adapted exceptionally quick.

Does anyone actually know what was in his bag from the new manufacture and what was existing?


----------



## Slab (Jan 28, 2019)

Mostly Honma stuff in the bag it seems


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 28, 2019)

TM are know for strong fairways ever since the RBZ, I wonder if they can make a club to rival the m4?

Regard the vokey, itâ€™s only a matter of time


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 28, 2019)

what ball is he using anyone know?


----------



## ger147 (Jan 28, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			what ball is he using anyone know?
		
Click to expand...

TP5


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 28, 2019)

Wolf said:



 my apologies for having an opinion on something related to golf on a golf forum...
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## User2021 (Jan 28, 2019)

ger147 said:



			TP5
		
Click to expand...

seems he kept the ball and the adidas shoes


----------



## HampshireHog (Jan 28, 2019)

That orange shirt was absolutely minging


----------

